# Mi ha tirato scemo



## giacinta

In un romanzo che sto leggendo, un ragazzo racconta ad un altro che una ragazza lo ha respinto e i suoi approcci verso di lei.

Dice, ansimando " Mi ha .....tirato...scemo".

Conosco "fare lo scemo"  e che signfica " to play the fool".  

Cosa vuol dire la frase che ho stralciato dal libro?  E com'e' costruita?

Grazie,

Giacinta


----------



## marilou

Forse significa mi ha preso per scemo, mi ha fatto passare da scemo ma in italiano non è una frase usata mi ha tirato scemo, io non l'ho mai sentito!


----------



## giacinta

Grazie marilou!

E' una traduzione di un libro scritto da un'americana.  

Succede qualche volta che le parole e le espressioni non sono ben tradotte.

Giacinta


----------



## Einstein

"Mi ha tirato scemo", a me sembra di averlo sentito, col significato "mi ha fatto diventare scemo".


----------



## MünchnerFax

Io l'ho sentito relativamente spesso, come dice Einstein significa _mi ha fatto diventare scemo_.


----------



## arirossa

Il significato mi pare evidentemente quello già detto da Eistein e MuncherFax, ma qui, giuro, *mai* sentito!


----------



## Einstein

Una ricerca Google mi ha reso 89 esemplari!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Something like "to drive someone nuts".


----------



## papeya

I wuld translate it with 'he drove me mad', which means 'he make me crazy' e cioè mi ha fatto diventare scemo, cioè stordito. In genere si usa quando qualcuno è così petulante, insistente o semplicemente irrequieto che per stargli dietro o sopportarlo devi appunto 'impazzire'.
E' + chiaro? Spero di sì.
papeya


----------



## arirossa

papeya said:


> I wuld translate it with 'he drove me mad', which means 'he make me crazy' e cioè mi ha fatto diventare scemo, cioè stordito. In genere si usa quando qualcuno è così petulante, insistente o semplicemente irrequieto che per stargli dietro o sopportarlo devi appunto 'impazzire'.


Oppure ti può far impazzire perché sei innamorato perso... "She drives me crazy" Fine Young Cannibals... Vecchiotta, ma mi faceva impazzire


----------



## infinite sadness

In my opinion, in that phrase, it needs to be considered the reticent punctuation...  it might be: "Mi ha tirato. Scemo!"


----------



## giacinta

infinite sadness said:


> In my opinion, in that phrase, it needs to be considered the reticent punctuation...  it might be: "Mi ha tirato. Scemo!"



Mmh---Interesting---and if it is that, how would it be translated?

Giacinta


----------



## MünchnerFax

infinite sadness said:


> In my opinion, in that phrase, it needs to be considered the reticent punctuation... it might be: "Mi ha tirato. Scemo!"


 
Io tenderei ad escluderlo, considerando come viene detta e pronunciata. Scemo è un semplice predicativo dell'oggetto.


----------



## Poianone

I agree wiht Einstein and MunchnerFax. Tirare scemo = far diventare scemo, _she made me stupid. _
Tirare scemo is very colloquial too and mostly used in spoken Italian


----------



## TheWiz

E se fosse un'espressione simile a "Mi ha fatto uscire pazzo" che sintatticamente non è corretta perché appartiene ad un registro dialettal-meridionale, ma è comunque comprensibile a tutti? Aspetto pareri. Grazie.


----------



## papeya

si Wiz, è esattamente questo che dicevo anch'io nel mio post parecchie righe più su.


----------



## TheWiz

Avevo letto il tuo post, ma quello che volevo chiedere è se, secondo voi, potrebbe trattarsi di un'espressione dialettale, magari non molto diffusa.


----------



## Poianone

TheWiz said:


> E se fosse un'espressione simile a "Mi ha fatto uscire pazzo" che sintatticamente non è corretta perché appartiene ad un registro dialettal-meridionale, ma è comunque comprensibile a tutti? Aspetto pareri. Grazie.


Ciao Wiz! Io ho provato a goggolare arrow: NON CENSURATEMI! LIBERA TRADUZIONE DI "TO GOOGLE"!!) un po', immettendo come chiave di ricerca _tirare scemo, _i risultati (105.000) sembrano concordi con l'interpretazione di Einstein e MüncherFax (che è anche la mia). Ad esempio, vedi qui; inoltre, c'è anche una canzone degli Articolo 31 che s'intitola ti tiro scemo.
Quanto alla dialettalità dell'espressione, non lo so, da me (nordest) non è diffusa!


----------



## giacinta

TheWiz said:


> Avevo letto il tuo post, ma quello che volevo chiedere è se, secondo voi, potrebbe trattarsi di un'espressione dialettale, magari non molto diffusa.



I would doubt this very much.   The book is by an American author and I am reading a translation from English into Italian.  There is nothing in the story to suggest that the character who speaks these words is a character who expresses himself in any dialect.

Giacinta


----------



## papeya

Yes, sure, but sometimes a translator uses the kind of colloquial language which is most familiar to himself. This translator probably uses this expression himself. Anyway, it is not so regional as it seems, it is used in Italian songs and whatever, so it can be easily known by people who don't come from specific regions.


----------



## TheWiz

Non è diffusa nemmeno  qui a Roma, probabilmente lo sarà a Milano... mah...Comunque Articolo 31 docet... Grazie a tutti per le spiegazioni.


----------



## Poianone

Uhm, I guess that, more than a dialectal expression, is something about youngers' jargon...


----------



## TheWiz

Yes, more like slang.


----------



## rocamadour

papeya said:


> Yes, sure, but sometimes a translator uses the kind of colloquial language which is most familiar to himself. This translator probably uses this expression himself. Anyway, it is not so regional as it seems, it is used in Italian songs and whatever, so it can be easily known by people who don't come from specific regions.


 
In effetti la responsabilità dell'uso più o meno appropriato dell'espressione "tirare scemo" è da imputare al esclusivamente al traduttore. A questo punto sarebbe interessante vedere com'era nell'originale... Quasi sicuramente "to drive mad/nuts", come è già stato suggerito.
Io comunque l'espressione l'ho sentita diverse volte, sempre nel senso spiegato da papeya nel post # 6 (stordire, frastornare).
Frasi tipiche:
"sono stata tutto il pomeriggio con lei e mi ha tirata scema raccontandomi tutti i suoi problemi"
"Pierino voleva le figurine e mi ha tirato scemo finché non gliele ho comprate".

Espressione limitata all'area lombarda potrebbe essere, ma gergo giovanile lo escludo con certezza (la sento da quando ero "giovane" io  e conosco un paio di ultrasettantenni che la usano ogni tanto ).


----------



## arirossa

rocamadour said:


> Espressione limitata all'area lombarda potrebbe essere, ma gergo giovanile lo escludo con certezza (la sento da quando ero "giovane" io  e conosco un paio di ultrasettantenni che la usano ogni tanto ).


Ne ero convinta, ma ci voleva una persona del luogo per affermarlo, non aveva nulla delle "stranezze giovanili" del momento


----------



## silver frog

"(Qualcosa) mi sta tirando scemo/mi tira scemo" = "mi sta facendo diventare pazzo, non ci capisco più nulla"

E' un'espressione di uso comune nella mia cerchia familiare, molto colloquiale, ma non so via chi e da quale ambiente sia arrivata.


----------



## Einstein

The translation I'm doing at the moment is full of problems, it's driving me nuts/mad/crazy. _Mi sta tirando scemo_.

My wife (milanese), who is my age, uses this expression regularly. When I lived in Emilia I never heard it.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Se uno mi tira scemo io penso a:
he does my head in.

No? che ne dite?


----------



## Primomattino

Sì, anche un mio amico italo svizzero di Locarno l'usa, anche nei suoi componimenti (è un scrittore).


----------



## Odysseus54

Per me (20 anni a Milano, tra il '67 e l'86) e' un'espressione di uso corrente e di significato non ambiguo.  "He drove me nuts".


----------



## dona83

Confermo che l'espressione è usata molto nel Nord Italia e significa ' to drive someone crazy or nuts'.


----------



## london calling

dona83 said:


> Confermo che l'espressione è usata molto nel Nord Italia e significa ' to drive someone crazy or nuts'.


Qui a sud non lo sentirai.

Buono a sapersi, comunque.


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> Buon*o* a sapersi, comunque.


 L'italiano è una lingua insidiosa anche per i migliori


----------



## Tellure

london calling said:


> Qui a sud non lo sentirai.


Confermo.


----------



## london calling

Pietruzzo said:


> L'italiano è una lingua insidiosa anche per i migliori


Un refuso. Correggo subito.


----------

